# Broke my K-60 today :/



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Working on a line full of red clay, I think I leaned on it too long. Now when I hit the handle, nothing at all happens.

Dammit.

Anyone know if a rebuild kit is available? Or do I have to disassemble it & figure out which part it broken?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Working on a line full of red clay, I think I leaned on it too long. Now when I hit the handle, nothing at all happens.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> Anyone know if a rebuild kit is available? Or do I have to disassemble it & figure out which part it broken?


 Taking it apart isn't to hard II bet the clutch assembly broke or the belt broke or the motor pivot pin? Came loose. You will have it apart fast enough.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Did you reset the motor? Does it spin manually?

If it spins manually, the bearings are probably still good. Then it could be the clutch assembly.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

My guys just took one of ours apart to replace the bearings and clutch jaws. I wasn't involved on the disassembly/reassembly. Only helped them get the bearing that broke in two out. Took about an hour total IIRC. I hear that the motors have some funky wiring, but the mechanical stuff seemed relatively simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a re-set button under the plastic case. Maybe that tripped.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> There is a re-set button under the plastic case. Maybe that tripped.


The motor runs, but when I press the lever, nothing happens. Reset button won't fix that, will it?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like the clutch assembly needs to be replaced

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/clutch-jaw-p-211321.html

This?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hroark2112 said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/clutch-jaw-p-211321.html
> 
> This?


I dont know if thats the part, but here it is cheaper at zoro, they are great for sales.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-65687-Clutch-Jaw-/381025318895?hash=item58b6e0f7ef:g:oQ4AAOSwe7BWv3Gj


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ordered....thanks!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> The motor runs, but when I press the lever, nothing happens. Reset button won't fix that, will it?


Have you tried the simplest thing and just made sure the jaws are adjusted correctly? Put a piece of cable in there(k60 is off). Push the handle down all the way and it should not bottom out. Screw the back end in until the handle rises to the mid position. Make sure the ends of the cable can still come out. 

Take out the back section held in place by 2 allen screws on each side. When you turn on the switch to either forward or reverse, does the back plate spin?

Now press the handle down....does the back plate move backwards and forwards with the handle?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> The motor runs, but when I press the lever, nothing happens. Reset button won't fix that, will it?














No. The re-set button won't fix that. I guess I mis-read your original post. Your machine either needs replacement parts, or the collar needs to be adjusted so the jaws bite the cable when the handle is pressed down. The collar is what is adjusted depending on which size cable is in the machine; 5/8" or 7/8".


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Check the set screw on belt pulley.

Its happened to me.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Have you tried the simplest thing and just made sure the jaws are adjusted correctly? Put a piece of cable in there(k60 is off). Push the handle down all the way and it should not bottom out. Screw the back end in until the handle rises to the mid position. Make sure the ends of the cable can still come out.
> 
> Take out the back section held in place by 2 allen screws on each side. When you turn on the switch to either forward or reverse, does the back plate spin?
> 
> Now press the handle down....does the back plate move backwards and forwards with the handle?


Yup. Happened after 3 hours of trying to break through all the clay.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Yup. Happened after 3 hours of trying to break through all the clay.


 Nope I would take the machine apart and buy all the parts we recommended then do the simplest thing to repair it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Yup. Happened after 3 hours of trying to break through all the clay.


A few options I suggested. What was a Yup?


----------

